# Spring Espresso, York



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)

We popped in here (I'm always on the lookout for independent coffee shops) on flying visit to York about 2 years ago were impressed. Cold water supplied as standard with your coffee. Here is a photo I took of our drinks.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

R6GYY said:


> We popped in here (I'm always on the lookout for independent coffee shops) on flying visit to York about 2 years ago were impressed. Cold water supplied as standard with your coffee. Here is a photo I took of our drinks.


If you are not regular to York, surprised you found it....Nice place. always busy...wonderful cakes...but I found the standard coffee fair good to very good (but variable), so worthy of repeated visits to make sure. Other York based coffee hostelries are available (who also do a good job in my books)


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Spring is quite nice the few times we've been there. The Fossgate Social over the road is nice as well (the 'barista' even scooped some beans out of the grinder for me to see what roast they were, and I had a munch on one). Perky Peacock on Lendle Bridge was nice, and Brew & Brownie does lovely food as well, but is difficult to get a table..


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

I've been to Spring a number of times and always enjoyed it - bit out of the way but worth finding.

I also really like Harlequins which while right in the centre is not the easiest place to find - but well worth looking for. Great coffee, lovely staff, and a nice view of whatever is happening outside (you go upstairs to it...). Glass of water comes as standard here as well..

Not such a regular here now my son has graduated from Uni !


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Have to say I've been disappointed a couple of times at Springs, so much so that I rarely go there now. Both Perky Peacocks are excellent but The Attic gets my vote as best coffee in York hands down.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

I think I can agree with that general sentiment...can be good can sometimes not. In full agreement about Harlequin the Attic, but it has restricted opening hours. Perky Peacock did not disappoint, neither did it raise eyebrows (Lendal bridge). Suggestions from Rhys are not yet tried - brew and brownie and the Fossgate Social, but will be, along with the Gatehouse south of the latter in an old gatehouse like the PPeacock..... but if you want a full on Hogwarts experience in York, try coffee culture.

York is on the up.


----------



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)

I look forward to trying one of the others when we go back.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

We nipped into Spring Espresso, Lendal Street, on Monday.

Excellent coffee, a good choice of cakes and slices, the breakfast-y looking dishes flying to adjacent tables looked good too! Chatty barista, clean and tidy, nicely fitted out, good atmosphere, dog-friendly (people-friendly too, had a natter to a couple of customers who were obviously regulars)! Good job we arrived at 10am though, it was pretty full and busy then and a steady stream of customers for take-aways kept the barista pulling non-stop shots!

It's a while we've been into York. Bit surprised at how many shops have closed.


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Again, thanks for the tips. We tried all their beans in some great flat whites.

Worth going, unless you want brewed coffee. I only saw v60 on offer.


----------



## Bmhillier2002 (May 22, 2018)

Bit of an old thread but thought it was worth mentioning a new-ish café that's opened up called Divine Coffee. Not bad and still growing.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Bmhillier2002 said:


> Bit of an old thread but thought it was worth mentioning a new-ish café that's opened up called Divine Coffee. Not bad and still growing.


Where is it please ?


----------



## Bmhillier2002 (May 22, 2018)

Syenitic said:


> Where is it please ?


Just opposite a pub called The Artful Dodger on Micklegate.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

I have to post my story here.....

About 5 years ago we visited York (lovely place) and ventured to find a good coffee shop, how fortunate we were that we found Spring Espresso. That visit literally changed my life, crazy to think. They served me the best coffee I've ever had, still to this day. After that visit I immediately set out to venture into the world of coffee.

I got in touch with them and Steve was really helpful in pointing me in the right direction and in touch with their suppliers, I really appreciated it. All these years later I still haven't found anything that good but of course, that will because Steve and his baristas are much better than me at making coffee!

Anyone looking for a good coffee in York are really missing out if they don't pay them a visit.


----------



## Nickh1977 (Apr 13, 2020)

I'm reasonably local to York and been in both their places, always good and both are close to some great pubs as well.


----------

